# Progesterone Levels in Early Pregnancy



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am wondering if anybody had advice regarding progesterone levels please? 

I have just gone 5 wks and have been experiencing ongoing spotting / light bleeding for over a week now. My progesterone levels came back yesterday as 34nmol (10.69ng) which I think is borderline low. Can anybody clarify what levels should be expected now for a viable pregnancy? 

If they are low, am I ok to increase my cyclogest to three a day? My clinic has not been able to answer me on this question. 

Many thanks. 
PTP
X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry Ptp

As midwives this is not information we would know. Why haven't your clinic been able to answer? Who prescribed it for you they should tell you whether you need to increase your dose or not. 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Kaz, 

Thanks for the reply. I thought you might not be able to answer given other posts along the same line - but thought it worth a shot.  

The clinic doesn't seem to place much importance on the progesterone issue and said they couldn't answer my question on appropriate levels. I don't know why. They said to ask my GP, who also wasn't entirely sure. I think they just want me to continue as I am (800mg daily). It's just bad Mr Google   showing me that my levels are at the very bottom end of ok - coupled with the bleeding - that give me concern. Also many other ladies at different clinics have their dosage upped to 1200mg if they have bleeding. 

if I can't get an answer I either keep going as I am or up the dosage for a few days to see what happens. 

Thanks again for replying. 
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

My only suggestion is to get a gynaecology/obstetric doctor opinion. Had your clinic asked their doctor? 

If not ask your gp if they could contact your hospital. 

If within normal limits then this is why noone is suggesting you change. There will always be people at top and bottom of a range. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

That is very true - thanks for that. 

My HCG levels are low (but fine) so maybe the progesterone ties in with that. 

Xx


----------

